# 12ft Lamiglas Vs 15ft Lamiglas



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

Theoretically the longer the rod, the more distance, but also you got to have the proper technique to cast both. 

Over here, its seems that more 15ft Lamiglas GSB's are used more often than the 11ft-12.5ft GSB's. 

BTW, Lamiglas offered 3 different configurations for these rods, 1 piece 15ft, 2 piece 15ft, or a GSB1442-1M with a 4ft Graphx extention. 

Any feedback for which is better for distance?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

It seems like a few guys have tried 15 foot rods in tournaments and wind up placing the reel higher up the rod, still in low position casting, this effectively shorten the rod length, so it negates the extra length.

The theory is that the longer the rod, the longer the arc, and thus the greater the sinker speed upon release. This is great, but for practical purposes it boils down to how much rod you can bring around.

I messed around with long shafts in my golf clubs for awhile, under the same reasoning, the longer the shaft the greater the clubhead speed when it strikes the ball- the problem is usually one of control, as the shaft gets longer it becomes increasingly difficult to time everything right and square the clubface at impact, it also requires greater strength to maintain the same hand speed as with a shorter club.

I think the same holds true for casting, the point of diminishing returns is where the length of the rod exceeds our ability to accelerate it. It would be great to be able to measure sinker speed as it leaves the rod tip, or even rod tip speed for that matter. You can buy a little device that measures club head speed in golf, it makes it easy to do A-B comparisons to find the right shaft for you. 

I do not know of a device capable of measuring sinker speed easily and accurately, it would be great if there was one.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds like an episode of MythBusters..... High speed camera, black and white stripes on a board....

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> Sounds like an episode of MythBusters..... High speed camera, black and white stripes on a board....
> 
> Robert



It no doubt can be done, just not cheaply and simply, as in the golf analogy- no doubt if "grass" casting was as big a sport as golfing, we'd have all kinds of technology behind us. 

It's easy for a radar to pick up the golf ball which is at rest one second and then explodes off the tee the next. A moving sinker would be far harder to track. OF course average speed could be estimated by timing the cast from point of release to impact with the ground, but that requires taking a lot of variable into the equation (trajectory, wind conditions , etc. Ultimately we need to know the speed at the monent of release, as long as we have everything else right, elevation,timing , etc. we can isolate and work on that single variable.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

all depends upon the person who is casting. just like baseball bat size, big guy can handle big heavy bat, but for a small guy i can be negative.


----------

